# Metagrid and Cubase 10



## EmmCeeSq (May 26, 2019)

Hi all,
Any metagrid users up and running with Cubase 10? Upgrading seems to have broken midi CC input, and I really need it. The dev seems to have lost interest in Metagrid, preferring to focus his attentions on some weird looking gesture based thing I've got less than no interest in.

Any tips? I'm using CC to disable and enable tracks in VEPro. App-specific commands are working no problem. Correct routing was always a bit tricky in Cubase (the instructions in the manual were always useless, and actually misleading).

Failing that, could anyone recommend an equivalent app that will achieve the same things as metagrid in Cubase? I'd rather not re-programme a load of new commands, but if metagrid isn't going to support the latest version of Cubase I'll have to find another solution.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## dtcomposer (May 26, 2019)

The last time I checked (about a year ago) TouchOSC did basically everything that Metagrid does. The downside is that it isn't as pretty of an interface. It integrates well with the Cubase remote control and is really easy to program. You can also create midi sliders which at the time Metagrid didn't really support.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (May 26, 2019)

dtcomposer said:


> The last time I checked (about a year ago) TouchOSC did basically everything that Metagrid does. The downside is that it isn't as pretty of an interface. It integrates well with the Cubase remote control and is really easy to program. You can also create midi sliders which at the time Metagrid didn't really support.


Thanks, I might have to give that a go.


----------



## 24dBFS (May 26, 2019)

https://14bitmidi.com/SHERLOCK-VST.png


----------



## Vin (May 26, 2019)

I don't use VE Pro, but latest Metagrid works fine here in Cubase 10.0.20., including MIDI CC commands.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 26, 2019)

Vin said:


> I don't use VE Pro, but latest Metagrid works fine here in Cubase 10.0.20., including MIDI CC commands.


I am having a similar issue too. I cannot get my Metagrid to see my computer.
I am on the same wifi network and I am using loopMIDI on Windows for the ports?...

FYI I do use VE Pro 7

Any ideas...


----------



## VinRice (May 26, 2019)

Metagrid working fine here with 10.0.20 via USB.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 26, 2019)

VinRice said:


> Metagrid working fine here with 10.0.20 via USB.


I take it you are on macOS then @VinRice?
Because i was hoping I could get it working with my iConnectMIDI4+ over USB, but such does not seem to be the case :/


----------



## VinRice (May 26, 2019)

Yup...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 26, 2019)

VinRice said:


> Yup...


Ahh ok, Windows user here


----------



## EmmCeeSq (May 26, 2019)

OK, so my specific problem (I've been grappling with this for the past few hours) was that, during the upgrade to C10, the Metasystem - MIDI in, had excluded itself from the 'all midi input' selection in cubase. Nothing to do with metagrid, nothing to so with VEpro, just an annoying feature of working with this bullshit tech that sucks the joy from your soul, destroys any chance you might ever get at creativity, while you fix some stupid 'issue'. I remember the promise that tech would make life better for us all. It's rubbish - we all spend more time than ever chasing round after poorly designed software and idiot computers. I'm going back to pencil and paper (spoiler - I'll be back tomorrow )


----------



## Vonk (May 26, 2019)

Apologies if this is not helpful in your various cases, but the first thing to check if metagrid is not behaving correctly is to check that the metaserver midi assignments are still valid. Metaserver seems to forget these assignments on an infrequent and random basis, and substitutes alternatives that can stop metagrid from communicating. If those substituted ports have other assignments in cubase, (including "all midi") it can lead to strange results.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (May 26, 2019)

Vonk said:


> Apologies if this is not helpful in your various cases, but the first thing to check if metagrid is not behaving correctly is to check that the metaserver midi assignments are still valid. Metaserver seems to forget these assignments on an infrequent and random basis, and substitutes alternatives that can stop metagrid from communicating. If those substituted ports have other assignments in cubase, (including "all midi") it can lead to strange results.


Thanks for this Vonk! You’re spot on - assignments get lost all the time. Cubase forgetting assignments and routings on deactivated tracks is probably the biggest annoyance for me - I have some fairly complex routing to allow composer tools pro to work properly, and use deactivated tracks to save RAM. Cubase simply refuses to remember most of my routing. It’s definitely bugged.


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 27, 2019)

I’m on windows 10 using the latest version of Cubase 10 & it’s working fine for me. Try importing the generic remote settings again see if that works, check the meta server too as my inputs sometimes randomly change.


----------



## Vonk (May 27, 2019)

EmmCeeSq said:


> Thanks for this Vonk! You’re spot on - assignments get lost all the time. Cubase forgetting assignments and routings on deactivated tracks is probably the biggest annoyance for me - I have some fairly complex routing to allow composer tools pro to work properly, and use deactivated tracks to save RAM. Cubase simply refuses to remember most of my routing. It’s definitely bugged.



Ah, Composer Tools. A really useful app cursed by a terrible copy protection system requiring constant midi interrogation. I do use Composer Tools, but it seems intolerant of any other Lemur app, and even on it's own will stop working for no apparent reason.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (May 27, 2019)

Vonk said:


> Ah, Composer Tools. A really useful app cursed by a terrible copy protection system requiring constant midi interrogation. I do use Composer Tools, but it seems intolerant of any other Lemur app, and even on it's own will stop working for no apparent reason.


I don't use any other lemur apps - just composer tools pro. I have to say I really like it, and the copy-protection system hasn't (please please please touch wood) caused me any problems so far...


----------

